# made in japan riviera..



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

My sons friend gave me a guitar for parts that did not have a serial number or any other markings but made in japan and a plastic logo on head stock riviera. The internets say 70's and nothing I found looked like this LP semi hollow. It definatley was lacquer finished and looked like a 70's guitar. I rewired the twisted off pots and refinished it ..sounds good...any value to it?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Set Neck or Bolt Neck?


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Bolt neck and zero fret..


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ian John said:


> Bolt neck and zero fret..


zero fret makes so much sense to me...all necks should have it.
Speaking of necks, thats my #1 consideration on whether a guitar is playable or not.
How do you asses the playability of the neck?


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

The neck is great and did not have to do a thing with it..never played a zero fret but like it! Its thinner at the nut than im use to but it did not take long to adjust. The tuners are crap but easy change...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Does the zero nut help with intonation? I specifically deaden the strings with my fingers to basically get an open string muted sound so a zero fret would take some of my technique away.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

My 2 cents.. the zero fret is the nut and does nothing but cancell out bone..tusk..etc.. the strings lay on the zero fret and become the nut. Its just like doing a bar chord up the neck. I guess it can help with the action but so can a filed down nut. I dont believe it helps inotation like a bone nut can as you can control the point were the string sits on the nut...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ian John said:


> My 2 cents.. the zero fret is the nut and does nothing but cancell out bone..tusk..etc.. the strings lay on the zero fret and become the nut. Its just like doing a bar chord up the neck. I guess it can help with the action but so can a filed down nut. I dont believe it helps inotation like a bone nut can as you can control the point were the string sits on the nut...


I think that a factory installed (hopefully very accurate) zero fret would be much more reliable for intonation that the whimms of a steady hand branding a file cutting thru a bone nut. 
What about changing string guage and the bone nut not being cut for that guage.

Zero nut cares not about string guages.

my 2 cents

zero fret 40
bone nut 10
game set and match....

G.


----------

